# I stared into the face of evil



## Overread (Nov 17, 2008)

And evil said - Wark?





f5.6, ISO 800, 1/60sec

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3496/3229469027_d04fc04ca4_o.jpg





f5, ISO 800, 1/60sec

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3427/3230321082_3bb8bd9808_o.jpg

Those two came off better than I thought they would, even though at 100% the noise is messy. I tried to get a sharper shot like 2, but the only time he was diving like that was to chase the fingers of kids on the glass (he really really wanted them!) and so there was no way to get the swimming shot without hte back of a kid being rather dominating.





f5, ISO 200, 1/160sec

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3405/3230320380_7aed9be900_o.jpg

one of the best exposures all day == and I hate the composition 
just too much focus is to the far right with the left offering nothing - should have moved back a bit to get more space on the right or changed the angle a bit. Might try a crop closer to the head to reduce the effect





f5, ISO 200, 1/80sec

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3256/3230321818_1388cea2ef_o.jpg





f5, ISO 200, 1/100sec

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3422/3230322422_540cb32d89_o.jpg

A selection of penguins from Marwell zoo - any comments/crits welcome - thank you *crits really welcome!*


----------



## matt-l (Nov 17, 2008)

I think the last shot is one of the better ones(only wish it were sharper) It's more eye level and looks better. That one or the second last. Nice work!!!


----------



## keybq (Nov 17, 2008)

i really like the last one i would have to say that is the best one.


----------



## Overread (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments both 



matt-l said:


> only wish it were sharper


 
you and me both ( and I have the horror of knowing what the fullsized looks like! )


----------



## sabbath999 (Nov 17, 2008)

Humboldt penguins are evil?

I would never have guessed...

Now Magellan penguins, yes... I can see that, but a Humboldt?


----------



## Overread (Nov 18, 2008)

aye its a common problem with penguins - all the them are evil - out to rule the world they are!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 18, 2008)

Don't let Anty see this ... and what you think about them!! Tsk-tsk-tsk! 

But that first one here is funny. How come the glass was so clean? Any time I get to whichever zoo (not that I go to many) where there are glass aquariums/glass pools so that the animals can also be seen under water, either the glass is horribly dirty, or the water muddy or green and certainly not as clear as this here is...


----------



## Overread (Nov 18, 2008)

I have no idea how the glass stayed clean - certainly it was getting enough fingers on it with kid teasing the finger chaser on 
As for the water they were using some natural filtration system to clean out the water so that they never had to repace it in the pen.

oh and your name -- its not green anymore!


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 18, 2008)

I KNEW IT!!!!!!!! As soon as I saw that title, and that you were the OP, I knew what the pictures would be!  :lmao:

I really like the first two, as both are kind of 'unusual' in their pov of a penguin.  And I agree with Lafoto, it's not common to get a zoo window that's fairly clean.

I take it you escaped with all your fingers intact? And with the way they were making eye contact with you, have you had any unexplained urges to eat fish or go swimming lately? Or take over the world?


----------



## Overread (Nov 18, 2008)

....well I do like a bit of smoked salmon......
>>>>
<<<<


----------



## Kegger (Nov 18, 2008)

*shiver* Eeeeevil penguins.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Nov 18, 2008)

Scary Stuff!  Chillers minions....


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 18, 2008)

Overread said:


> oh and your name -- its not green anymore!


 
Nope.
Suddenly found myself de-moderator-ed... "Re-organisation" was the reason.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 18, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> Scary Stuff! Chillers minions....


 

We eat them down here. :lmao:

 NIce shooting Overead.  Nice to see even those pesky penguins wear friendship bracelets.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 18, 2008)

Chiller said:


> We eat them down here.


 



Chiller said:


> Nice to see even those pesky penguins wear friendship bracelets.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 18, 2008)

Antarctican said:


>


 







 Well , jump back Jack...looky there y;all. ^^^^^Two quotes in one post from Chiller..that brown noser.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 18, 2008)

From the av you're showing, you've got no nose at all!


----------



## Chiller (Nov 18, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> From the av you're showing, you've got no nose at all!


hah....is that a penguin in jail, or face down  on a BBQ grill :lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 18, 2008)

^^^   GOOD one!!!!


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice shots! I love the last one.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 18, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Nope.
> Suddenly found myself de-moderator-ed... "Re-organisation" was the reason.


:shock: but...but...but... what are we to do now? You were (are) the kind one.

I think it's time to turn that penguin.... you know, 3 minutes per side per pound... and if it's overcooked, well, ya might as well throw it in the bin.... tough as shoe leather then...... 


Oh, almost forgot about the photos.... well done Overread..... (but not grilled penguins, I say)


----------



## Overread (Nov 18, 2008)

hmm grilled penguin............


And thanks for the compliments


----------



## jv08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice! I like the last one either.


----------

